

Anonymous hackers may be targeting Mars rover, says security firm - mck-
http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/story/269564/scitech/technology/anonymous-hackers-may-be-targeting-mars-rover-says-security-firm

======
petitmiam
"A cybersecurity firm claimed to have spotted an Internet relay chat (IRC)
message seeking help to hack into the National Aeronautics and Space
Administration's Mars Science Laboratory Mission,"

So someone joined the anonops IRC server, sent a message asking for help and a
security company bothered to write a report about it. Must have been a slow
day.

------
Kelliot
5 Points to the first person who works out how to DDOS the mars rover.

